# Forced medication and medical records



## Salpeter (Jan 1, 2007)

Is it true that in the USA, it will be noted in your medical records when you meet your psychiatrist/psychologist/psychotherapist for professional assistance? Moreover, does this put you at a disadvantage for future employment; in other words, do potential employers have the authority to access these records?

If you tell your psychiatrist/psychologist/psychotherapist that you don't want any medications to treat your problem, does he/she have the authority to force you to its administration, regardless of your objection?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2007)

Salpeter said:


> Is it true that in the USA, it will be noted in your medical records when you meet your psychiatrist/psychologist/psychotherapist for professional assistance? Moreover, does this put you at a disadvantage for future employment; in other words, do potential employers have the authority to access these records?



Normally, no. However, if you authorize your employer to access your medical records, some information may be released to them. Normally, this would only apply if you were on a short- or long-term disability leave, or if special cases where a deep security clearance was necessary.



> If you tell your psychiatrist/psychologist/psychotherapist that you don't want any medications to treat your problem, does he/she have the authority to force you to its administration, regardless of your objection?


Again, no, not normally. This would only be the case if you were deemed to be an imminent danger to self or others - and even then the authority to treat would be temporary and does not apply in all states.

This is changing somewhat for those suffering from psychotic disorders such as schizophrenia where the risk for relapse if the individual discontinues medication is predictable (see references to Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kendra's_Law ).


----------

